# Der Traum von einem schönen kleinen Teich



## Janine<3 (14. Apr. 2008)

Hey Leute 

Mein Freund und ich haben vor einem Jahr ein Haus gekauft und hinter dem Haus ist ein relativ kleiner Garten. Seit ungefähr 4 Wochen versuchen wir den Garten auf vordermann zu bekommen. Ist schon ne kleine Wildnis.
Na ja und unter den ganzen Pflanzen haben wir einen Teich gefunden. Leider ist er ziemlich klein. 

Becken, 250liter, 50cm tief? .. Wir haben erstmal die ganzen Pflanzen rausgenommen und sie an den Rand gelegt damit sie etwas trocknen können. Dabei sind uns kleine Teichmolche entgegen gekommen die wir erstmal ins Restwasser wieder reingetan haben. Wir hatten Angst die trocknen sonst aus am Rand.

Wenn unser Garten nachher soweit fertig ist möchte ich mir kleinen Traum vom Gartenteich erfüllen. Ich möchte auch gerne ein paar Fische drin haben nur ich fürchte das ist viel zu klein (250 liter) ich will ja das es ihnen gut geht. Und wegen Frost im Winter. 

Wie viel Liter Teich muss ich denn mindestens haben?
Kann man die Fische im Winter einfach nach drinen einsiedeln? (Aquarium)?

Weil der Garten ist nicht so warnsinnig groß und ich weiß nicht ob wir an die Höhe von 80-120cm rankommen.. ich denke eher nicht 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Traum von einem schönen kleinen Teich*

Hallo Janine, so ist doch bestimmt Dein Name, oder ???

Wir können Dir bestimmt helfen, wenn Du uns ein Foto oder eine Skitze mit den Abmessungen des Gartens hier zeigen könntest.

VG   Volker


----------



## Janine<3 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Traum von einem schönen kleinen Teich*

Ja Janine ist mein richtiger Name 

- Ich versuch mal im laufe der Woche ein Foto zu schießen. Aber eigentlich gibs da nix besonderes dran. Ist halt so ein Becken aus dem Baumarkt und 250l Fassung. Aber ich werd gucken was sich machen lässt..


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Traum von einem schönen kleinen Teich*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns im Forum, Janine.



> Wir haben erstmal die ganzen Pflanzen rausgenommen und sie an den Rand gelegt damit sie etwas trocknen können.


DAS kann aber je nach Pflanzenart gründlich schief gehen... Teichpflanzen brauchen viel Wasser. Sind die Wurzeln erstmal ausgetrocknet, dann ergeht es ihnen nicht anders, als völlig ausgetrockneten Landpflanzen. 
Also wenigstens die Füße gehören in nasses Substrat oder einen Wassereimer. 
Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen sind sogar noch empfindlicher und gehören richtig ins Wasser.


Ein Bild wäre wirklich klasse.


----------



## Janine<3 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Traum von einem schönen kleinen Teich*

Also hab jetzt paar bilder gemacht vom Teich 

Bild 1: Der kleine Teich.. rund herrum Chaos *gg*
Bild 2: Irgendwelche Pflanzen :? 
Bild 3: __ Schnecken, und davon gibt es reichlich! Die waren vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht da


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Traum von einem schönen kleinen Teich*

Hi,

also die Pflanzen sind Tannenwedel (pflanz den mal wieder ein... trocken geht der definitiv kaputt) - evtl. holst Du Dir noch ein paar andere, wie __ Iris, __ Kalmus, __ Igelkolben, __ Hornkraut etc.
Aber dafür sind die erfahrenen Kleinteichbesitzer sicher die besseren Ansprechpartner als ich. 
Liegt viel Schlamm am Boden? Einen Teil könntest Du ganz vorsichtig im Sommer entfernen. Jetzt würdest Du nur die __ Molche und viele andere Tiere stören...

In die Sumpfzone würde ich Sand füllen und den bepflanzen. Damit der nicht runterrieselt, einfach paar Steine vor die Wulstunterbrechungen legen.

Die __ Schnecken machen meist nur in sehr neuen Teichen Schaden, siehe auch hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16180

250Liter sind für einen dauerhaften Fischbesatz einfach zu wenig Volumen. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16205
Bitte verzichte den Fischen und Molchen zuliebe darauf.
Molche bevorzugen fischfreie Teiche... mit weichen Unterwasserpflanzen.

Möchtest Du trotzdem Fische haben, dann gehen eher die ganz kleinen, wie z.B. Guppys als Sommerbesatz. Im Winter gehören sie ins Aquarium. Ich habe eine Bekannte, die einen winzigen "Teich", der eher eine Schüssel ist, im Sommer auf der Terrasse stehen hat, mit tropischer Seerose, Guppys und Garnelen. Das fkt. sehr gut. Nur leider hab ich sie nicht gefragt, wie oft sie da z.B. Wasser wechselt.

Oder Ihr baut wirklich neu.... aber das könnt nur Ihr allein entscheiden. Schau mal durch das Album. Da gibt es jede Menge Anregungen für schöne Teiche. Die müssen nicht gleich 10m³ haben.


----------



## Janine<3 (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Traum von einem schönen kleinen Teich*

Also hab meinen Freund jetzt überzeugt ne Teichfolie zu nehmen.
Muss die ne bestimmte Dicke haben?

Die im Baumarkt haben eine im Angebot. Und wie tief müssen wir da schaufeln? Um jedenfalls ein paar Fische gut unter zu bekommen? 80-90 cm oder?


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Der Traum von einem schönen kleinen Teich*

Hallo Janine,

sehr gute Wahl! Die Folie sollte schon 1 mm haben. Und ein Vlies darunter. Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit. Das soll ja die Folie vor Verletzungen durch Steine oder Wurzeln schützen, die sich durch den Wasserdruck durchbohren können.

Je tiefer und größer desto besser. Und eine schöne Sumpfzone nicht vergessen, damit Du auch ordentlich von den tollen blühenden Sumpfpflanzen einbringen kannst. Gib zur Tiefe noch mal 10 cm für Bodengrund dazu. Am besten lehmhaltiger Sand. Da freuen sich die Unterwasserpflanzen...

Ich persönlich bevorzuge übrigens Folie aus PVC, weil die sich für mich als Nicht-Profi leichter flicken lässt. Aber da gehen die Meinungen und Geschmäcker auseinander. Und such Dir zum Verlegen einen sonnigen Tag. Die Folie ist dann geschmeidiger!

Und nun schipp schipp hurra!


----------

